# Control remoto de 16 teclas



## erojas (Feb 1, 2007)

Quisiera saber quien me podria ayudar a crear un control remoto de 16 teclas es un proyecto final pero no tengo la menor idea de como realizarlo les agradeceria si me pudieran dar una idea de como hacerlo.

GRACIAS


----------



## xavicool (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola erojas,

si te refieres a un control inalámbirco con 16 teclas yo te sugiero lo siguiente:

Emisor:

1 microcontrolador de 8 bits (PIC18F876 por ejemplo)
1 emisor de radio como puede ser de la marca AUREL
1 botonera matricial 4x4

Receptor:

Lo mismo pero receptor de AUREL o similar en vez de emisor.

La tarea que debe hacer el microcontrolador es muy sencilla. Debe atender a las pulsaciones del teclado, y en función de qué tecla ha sido pulsada enviar una secuencia de bytes diferente al receptor. Con 4bytes sería suficiente para codificar las 16 teclas pero puedes enviar cadenas más largas.

Dime si necesitas más ayuda o un esquema


----------



## alogic (Feb 12, 2007)

hola, es muy buena idea ,el micro se ocupa de decir que es cada tecla ,pero y si los datos ya estan procesados solo he de poner el emisor y el receptor no?? como se conectan ??
es para un controlador midi 
gracias


----------

